
Ask HN: The acceptable UI quality for a startup project at beta test stage? - grif-fin
We have finished what we think are the basic functionality of the app and the UI we agree is not professional (due to only people with back-end experience working on the project) but satisfies the functionality.<p>We are just going more public and into closed beta testing. I already heard from some users that UI for them looks ugly and had negative experience with it even though they were told it is only first stage testing.<p>My question is as UI work is very time consuming for us how far should a web app UI look to stay it is good enough for closed beta testing?
======
ThrustVectoring
I'd try throwing twitter bootstrap onto your project. IMO, it's the easiest
way to get something that "looks like a modern webpage" when you aren't far
enough along to have specific opinions about things.

------
meira
Friends complaining is a big smell. Unknown people may not even try it. Invest
some time in a UI lib, like material ui or bootstrap.

